# Wednesday, March 19, 2008



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2008)

Marijuana is a poison; 
should not be legalized 


*http://media.collegepublisher.com/media/paper852/stills/3aed8ee1d13ce-3-1.jpg 
Sometime in the near future, the U.S. Supreme Court will bring down the judgment on the movement to make medical marijuana legal, which is the first step toward legalizing what has been an illegal drug.  
Proponents of legalization will contend that cannabis, marijuana, hemp, weed or what not could stop the drug war thats not working, reduce gang violence and problems with certain third-world countries that produce the raw materials for drugs and turn a shrub plants fiber into every possible product possible.  
Yes, the war on drugs has turned into a fruitless, unsuccessful campaign.  
And while it sounds like hemp, cannabis, marijuana, or whatever is better than other drugs used in the medical field, it contains some ironically harmful side effects.  
In short, it would be a mistake to legalize cannabis  in any fashion.  
One has to admire the spin done by those seeking to make marijuana legal.   

According to those in favor of legalization, marijuana is an innocent substance that is nowhere near as damaging as alcohol or other drugs, and it offers benefits to those suffering cancer.  
However, spin cant hide the truth.  
According to an American Cancer Society article, marijuana impairs the immune system, enhances tumor growth and causes bronchitis and lung cancer, thanks to it containing four times the amount of the carcinogenic substance known as tar, which is also used in cigarettes.  
So, in order to reduce the stresses of cancer, using this drug should relieve pain while killing the patient with some other form of cancer.  
So why not just legalize marijuana and drop the b.s. cover of it being the miracle drug to cure everything from glaucoma to hemorrhoids?  
Again, it wouldnt be a wise idea.  
Marijuana, once legalized, will not be sold by Mom-and-Pop outfits out of Santa Cruz and Chico. Instead certain corporations will take over this new green machine.  
Who are they? The same people whove been rolling smokes by the billions for years, the tobacco industry.  
Who else can produce a cheap (and addictive) regular supply of smokes and turn major profits?  
Who else has learned how to market products which attract those too young to use their product in order to replace the dying user population, as well as make a stinky odor-stick look cool?  
Answer: Big Tobacco.  
Sounds revolting, doesnt it? And face it, it would be likely for Joe Camel to come out of retirement to promote his new product, all while the new industry says its not being marketed toward kids.  
Some will argue that marijuana can be cultivated in the home, negating those sinister fat cats, but hey, beer can be brewed at home and yet people still buy cans, cases and kegs at the store. The masses dont have the time, patience or care to give to a plant, and Ive known plenty of stoners who have failed in cultivating their own crop.  
On that note, the marijuana industrys public relations will be strengthened by the billions of dollars of revenue flowing in, and positive spin and scientific studies will continue to promote the product as well as squelch any reports citing harmful affects in the human body or in society.  
Already, a search on the Google search engine shows links under the American Cancer Societys article defending marijuana and denouncing these scientific claims, coming back with arguments that arent sound.  
One such Web site puts up a defense stating that everything in the world causes cancer, which may have been a defense the tobacco companies may had considered.  
With marijuana legalized, use of the drug would not decrease, but rather, it would increase and the number of problems associated with it and alcohol abuse  unwanted or problematic pregnancies, suicide, homicide, domestic violence  would also rise.  
You see, humans are a species of addicts. This nation alone has gambling addicts, alcoholics and people who cant stop eating, just to name a few groups. Almost each of these groups has a support group or therapy for those to cope with their addiction.  
The problem? All of these groups are either too expensive or have minuscule financial backing and support. And dont think the new cannabis industry will shell out bucks for 12-step programs designed to curb its overzealous customers.   
After all, the gambling industry doesnt give much support to Gamblers Anonymous either, aside from a tiny sticker on the side of an ATM machine, and cigarette packages and alcoholic beverages have the Surgeon Generals warning in small type.  
Also, 12-step programs arent always effective. Yes, there are many people who do kick their habits and hold their own, but there are many who cant discipline themselves from the urge.  
Its just not right to legalize this poison. We already have alcohol and tobacco to worry about. This society needs not another poison on the market shelves where consumers can mindlessly waste their lives.  
As I end this column, I have a feeling that Im in the minority opinion.  
Maybe Im being overzealous. Maybe Im missing the boat. Maybe Im with the same cast-offs who crusade against abortion or eating meat.  
But I just cant get what Ive seen out of my mind. All of the addictions to sins in a household from hell.  
I can just picture a kid, living in a house where Moms stoned so she can reduce the pain from Dads rage when hes roaring drunk and pissed from blowing all his money on bad bets.   
I can see this kids 14-year-old sister already stealing tokes from Moms stash of marijuana cigarettes and speed. She hasnt been to school for about a month, but nobody notices.  The power is off because no one has had the brains to pay the bill for three months, and the kitchen stinks of smoke and rotting food, and most of it is already unhealthy to eat. 

From here....
hxxp://media.www.thespartandaily.com/media/stora....Poison.Should.Not.Be.Legalized-1493910.shtml
*


----------



## headband (Mar 19, 2008)

depending on the person you are, somthing things i read, i can relate to. but marijuana a *poison *, dont even go there. Its up to the person, its the persons decision to use, wether its addiction to tobacco, heroin, food, or gambling *it doesnt matter* we can make anything poisones to our selves, wether is too much tv, not dealing with anger, or things that you love. To much of anything is bad. You cant blame others for the problems you created, you are the person who did make that decision. And you cant call marijuana a *poison* because everything in this world has the potential to be harmful.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 19, 2008)

List of LEGAL poisons:

Tobacco and the 400+ chemicals in a cigarette

Alcohol, causes more death, destructoin and people doing dumb stuff.

Painkillers, Opiates are extremely hard on the liver, allergenic and addictive

Perscription medication and the dazzling array of side effects, some including DEATH.

METH, why aren't they focusing more on the real problem of america's youth?

Your tap water, contains minute amounts fo acetometaphin, EVERY US CITY TESTED.

The air you breathe (if you are around a major metro area)

Anything from China seems to have lead in it.

House cleaners

Air freshners

Gas

The list goes on and on the more you think about what is really poisoning you.

My biggest beef is the pharm companies working with the gov and getting all these insanely dangerous drugs approved. The FDA has no problem approving things like this for human consumption. Cannasbis is impossible for them to moderate, monitor and control for profit...mostly. 

So why would they?
If you can grow your own medicine at home, in your backyard, stocks for pharm companies will drop and old angry white men will get even more angry.

It's not the gov IMO who is stopping legalization...it's major corporate america...working behind the shadows once again looking out for the super elite and wealthy.

Prove me wrong...please. I beg you.

Marijuana has been tested, analyzed and studied much much longer than ANY new drug that hits the market, only to be recalled when people start having horrible reactions to it.

WHAT IS GOING ON?!

...and you cannot look to the Peon Masses to change anything, as long as people have their TV, SUV, Bad Food and whatever else cheap material posession their life revolves around NOTHING WILL CHANGE. EVER.

Some folks are happy and content with the lies they have been fed and REFUSE to think or even entertain any other notion. Because if they change their mind about one thing and accept they have been lied to...the snowball effect takes in and you realize how just about everything is a lie nowadays...

**Sigh**


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2008)

Speaking of drinking water....they are finding trace amounts of prescription drugs in municipal drinking water...was on the news other day. 
Notice he says "while mom is getting high to ease the pain of a drunken husband who has a gambling habit.....kid stealing his moms stash of....speed"
HOLY crap.....erm.....what did ANY of that statement have to do with pot itself?!?!?!?!? 
ugh I could go on a major rant.....


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 19, 2008)

Sitting here bickering about the reason why the United States wont legalize marijuana is just dumb if you knew how much the criminal world would benefit off it.... Not everyone sees marijuana as just a peace drug some just sell it for the money and power that comes with it

Just my .02 cents


----------



## smotpoker (Mar 20, 2008)

Selling MJ commercially would put the street peddling drug dealers out of biz... How would its' legalization benefit them at all? Would you buy alcohol on the street over buying it directly from a reputable manufacturer?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 20, 2008)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Sitting here bickering about the reason why the United States wont legalize marijuana is just dumb if you knew how much the criminal world would benefit off it.... Not everyone sees marijuana as just a peace drug some just sell it for the money and power that comes with it
> 
> Just my .02 cents



Negative.

If it is legal, Criminals would have nothing to do with it. Right?


----------



## Cook_ (Mar 20, 2008)

Um... thats like saying the mafia never made vegas my friend you get it?


----------



## LowRider (Mar 20, 2008)

smotpoker said:
			
		

> Selling MJ commercially would put the street peddling drug dealers out of biz... How would its' legalization benefit them at all? Would you buy alcohol on the street over buying it directly from a reputable manufacturer?


 
ever buy moonshine or know someone who has?  i have, and will still buy moonshine.  i like it and well its way quicker


----------



## smotpoker (Mar 21, 2008)

LowRider said:
			
		

> ever buy moonshine or know someone who has? i have, and will still buy moonshine. i like it and well its way quicker



I actually don't. Don't exactly live in "moonshine county" either though.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

I totally agree with The_Effen_Gee on this one. American citizens have the right to poison themselves with cigarettes and alcohol, the worst scourges on the planet and they want to make a big deal about mj?? How does that make sense? Here is a quote from Stephen J. Gould circa 1990 that I ran across somewhere on the net-- 

I could abide-though I would still oppose-our current intransigence if we applied the principle of total interdiction to all harmful drugs but how can we possibly defend our current policy based ona dichotomy that encourages us to view one class of substances as a pre-eminent scourge while the two most dangerous and life-destroying substances, by far, alcohol and tobacco, form a second class advertised in neon on every street corner in urban America. And why, moreover, should heroin be viewed with horror while chemical cognates that are no different from heroin than lemonade is from iced tea perform works of enormous compassion by relieving the pain of terminal cancer patients in their last days?

I found this very interesting and very true. How can the government say that alcohol and tobacco are ok and make mj illegal? How many deaths are directly or even indirectly linked to mj use? Now take that number and put it under the number that you get from alcohol and tobacco related deaths and subtract. Now tell me and everyone else that mj is just as dangerous....if you want to look like a complete fool.....Just my thoughts....Take care all.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

Another quote I found on the net somewhere and saved. Figured I would share it..

Our current drug crisis is a tragedy born of a phony system of classification. For reasons that are a little more than accidents of history, we have divided a group of nonfood substances into two categories; items purchaseable for pleasure and illicit drugs. The categories were once reversed. Opiates were legal in America before the Harrison Narcotics Act of 1914 and members of the Womens Christian Temperance Union, who campaigned against alcohol during the days drank their valued "womens tonic" at night....products laced with laudanum..which is tincture of opium.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 21, 2008)

i dont even want to get started on this... as it would pry end up getting closed faster than a cheetah on....... well u know..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 22, 2008)

good thread


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree trillions...good thread. Take care.


----------

